# The Rivalry: Snowboarders vs Skiers



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm new to the game but already I've heard of the rivalry between snowboarders and skiers on the mountain.

What can you tell me about it?

Who is the biggest culprit and what are the annoyances affecting the two?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

they make moguls. we have "attitudes". i personally dont have beef with skiiers and i dont have an attitude. so i haven't really experienced this rivalry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Comes down to the personalities, maturity, and egos involved. Pretty silly if you ask me. Just respect everyone.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

like he said above ... 

them: moguls 
us: attitudes

plus

them: edge to edge all over the hill
us: either too fast or were scraping all the snow off 'their' hill

other stuff

its all fun to me, not to be taken seriously


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

crying about falling leaf


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never had any issues with a skier. Actually the only people i have issues with are the young 11-15 punks who think they don't have to obey simple park etiquette, or just simple manners.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

There is no rivalry. It's all in peoples' heads. There are obnoxious snowboarders who get on everyone's nerves, not just skiers. And there are old fashioned skiers who think snowboarders are nothing but trouble. The only instances of a "rivalry" are at resorts which still will not allow snowboards on their hills. But there are only 3 or 4 left and they are under pressure to change.

Besides, there are a dozen threads on this already. Everybody has had bad experience with an idiot on skis, but you can't blame that on all skiers. My wife skis and I board and nobody has ever shouted hate speech at us. :laugh:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

!!!your wife skis??? what blasphemy is this!!??


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

My whole family skis except me  .



Flick Montana said:


> There is no rivalry. It's all in peoples' heads. There are obnoxious snowboarders who get on everyone's nerves, not just skiers. And there are old fashioned skiers who think snowboarders are nothing but trouble.


Truth. Old douchies need to get their heads out of their asses and the "newschool" snowboard douches need to stop talking out of their asses.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

well put markee.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

markee said:


> My whole family skis except me  .
> 
> 
> 
> Truth. Old douchies need to get their heads out of their asses and the "newschool" snowboard douches need to stop talking out of their asses.


QFT - It's basically two bad stereotypes that make people think there's a problem.

Everybody paid the same money to be on the hill


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

jimmybonzai said:


> QFT - It's basically two bad stereotypes that make people think there's a problem.
> 
> Everybody paid the same money to be on the hill


agreed. 

except I'm still holding the grudge against the skiier who pushed me off the lift! :cheeky4:

Flick-has your wife ever tried boarding?? and/or you ever try out skiing?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

the only time i have issues with skiers is when they mess with us on purpose. nothing ruins my attitude for the day like getting cut off by skiers all day. on that note, it seems to me like skiers get in over their heads on hills. they'll hit the steeps but go slow as molasses the whole way down getting in everyone elses'(skiers included) ways and causing accidents.

apart from that, most of the skiers i've met are cool people and if anything only mention the feud in jest for the sake of it. Young snowboarders are definitely more of a problem than most skiers, with the exception of the ones that think they're ready for steeps and aren't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

darkninja said:


> I've never had any issues with a skier. Actually the only people i have issues with are the young 11-15 punks who think they don't have to obey simple park etiquette, or just simple manners.


truest statement ever. they think they are so cool because they learned a few swear words and they have a crew of douches that think the world revolves around them.


----------

